# PLOTS



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

We kind of hi-jacked another thread on got on the subject of the PLOTS program. Lets discuss it here.

PLOT payments? What needs to change? Ideas?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Chuck Smith brought up a good question on the other thread. Who is in charge of the PLOT payment amounts? Is legislative action required to set the payment parameters?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> My question is.......
> 
> Does Plot payments need to be a bill or can the division who runs it can make that decision?


NDGF can set the payment through Administrative Rules if I am not mistaken. Payment is currently based upon the Quality of the land for providing habitat.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey........Kevin Kading-NDGF, clear this up a bit so we have the facts please.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is what needs to be done IMO. Plots payment + CRP payment should equal the average rental income for a said area. You can still let them mow it but need to set parameters on that as well. Like not until a certain date and not after a certain date.

Also crop, pasture, etc. payments should be less than CRP, wetland, etc payments. Otherwise you are really double dipping.

Because like mentioned before my uncle really is losing potential income by keeping his land in the PLOTS program the way it is now. He is losing about $15 per acre. Now that on 200 acres that is an extra $3000 he is leaving on the table. That is if he stays at the below average rent payments. If he increase rent to the average another $10 per acre (as of two years ago). That would put another $2000 in his pocket and he still would be at the average for that area. So $5000 a year.

PLOTS + CRP should cash flow just like investors try to cash flow rental on farm land. They need to be equal.

Now that there is a surplus......how can this not be closer than it is now. That $25 less what my uncle could get. It the PLOTS would cut that in 1/2 i am sure he will keep it in the program.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another way to look at it.

Some people on this forum say a Trespass law is in the near future. Now if the landowner does not care he can get paid for this by enrolling into PLOTS.

See they will get paid for not putting up with the hassle that some face during the fall by getting hunters interupting them while they are trying to work.

So all the extra $$$'s going into PLOTS will pay if a trespass law is envoked in the future.


----------



## Kevink (Oct 25, 2005)

The Department has the legislative authority to determine the payment rates for PLOTS, however, there are several different program options and payments available through PLOTS. Our payments "piggyback" on to other federal farm programs in some cases, while in other cases our payments are independent from other programs. Keep in mind that PLOTS is not necessarily a program to compete with agricultural producers, it is simply another option for producers to consider. With over one-million acres enrolled in the program, and new interest still very high, we pay very close attention to make sure we are striking the right balance between keeping the program financially attractive while providing quality habitat and public access, and not outcompeting agricultural producers. PLOTS is a very dynamic program and we are continually adjusting our programs and payments as we go. There are ongoing changes in the agricultural world and farm programs that require us to continually adapt our programs to these changes.

Because of all the details (CRP rents, land use, cash rents, commodity prices, farm bill programs, access issues etc&#8230 that factor into this, it makes it extremely difficult to have this type of discussion in an internet forum format. The Department has been working in conjunction with Pheasants Forever as well as other state and federal agencies to host landowner workshops across the state. There have been three since December and more are being planned. There is a workshop scheduled for March 10th at the VFW in Valley City at Noon and another on March 11th at 1PM in Lisbon at the Eagles. I would encourage anyone who has questions about PLOTS or other private lands programs to attend one of these workshops where I would be happy to sit down and discuss these issues, or feel free to contact me in my office any time.

Kevin Kading
North Dakota Game and Fish Department


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Kevin.....thanks for the input.


----------

